# HEC Degree attestation service from Karachi



## cfuture (May 22, 2014)

Hi .. 

I read in couple of forum posts that HEC has opened its office in Karachi as well and they are doing the degree attestation from there. So instead of sending the documents via OCS and going to ISB, Karachi people can just do it in their own city. But, there is no address/telephone where i can get the confirmation.

Can anyone from Pakistan confirm this, if this is true? 

I am planning to go to Islamabad next week, but if i can do this in Karachi, it will save my time & money.


----------

